# Uruguay vs USA



## Dominic (Jun 4, 2022)

Im looking forward to tomorrows game .


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 4, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Im looking forward to tomorrows game .


team was enjoyable to watch on Weds


----------

